
Why Use a Laptop When a Tablet Will Do? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/why-use-a-laptop-when-a-tablet-will-do/
======
makecheck
I like the iPad, however it is a seriously passive device for anything that
doesn't actually _benefit_ from fingers (like drawing). You can only
realistically interact with it for things that require touch interaction.

If I want to _read_ my E-mail, it's ideal. Same for reading news sites, etc.
such as HN.

If I begin _typing_ an E-mail of any length, it's only a matter of time before
I screw something up on the iPad. While some of this could be addressed by
fixing Apple's asinine methods for text selection and cursor movement, a lot
of it is just the (lack of) keyboard.

Similarly, if I want to _log in_ to any web site, or otherwise do lots of
typing, it is a real pain. So I rarely do, except from a full-fledged
computer.

If you have to do any significant amount of typing remotely, you NEED a
laptop. Though, I do agree that Windows is overkill, especially on batteries;
something like Linux with VNC would be plenty to reach any session you have
running and do real work (or a Mac).

On the other hand, if you're _drawing_ , or doing things that would require
lots of mouse movements, the iPad is _ideal_ , and a laptop would _suck_.

So Steve Jobs is basically right...there is a market in between the computer
and the laptop.

~~~
slantyyz
Regarding the logins, have you tried 1Password? If you're using 1Password on a
computer and sync with 1Password with your iPad, it will save you a -ton- of
headaches trying to log into sites on an iPad.

------
AndrewDucker
He complains about Windows 7 not being instant-on. My laptop resumes from
sleep in less than 2 seconds. Which isn't quite as fast as my phone, but it's
not what you might call "slow".

He refuses Android on the grounds that it's "For Phones". It's not for phones
any more than iOs is - it's an operating system with a simplified UX, I'm
looking forward to the first pads that use it.

------
billswift
If you can do everything you need with a tablet, great. But many people need
more capabilities than a tablet provides, at least some of the time, then it
is either use a laptop when you could be using a tablet, or you have to buy
and maintain and transport _both_.

